# Removing molex connector from fan?



## okay player

Hey all,

I'm sure this has been asked and answered before but I did a search and couldn't find anything, and google wasn't much help either.

I have several 120mm Yate Loon case fans with both the 3 pin and molex connectors. I liked to use the 3 pin as I can have my mobo control the RPM's.. if I simply cut off the molex connectors, will the fan still work? I'm planning on doing some cable management soon and it would be easier if I just didn't have to deal with these entirely 

Thanks


----------



## blackduck30

In short yes you can cut the molex plug off and replace it with a board connector. I have done this many times and the board plugs are easily found at any decent electrical store for about 50 cents.
One thing to consider tho is that if you want to control the speed of the fan it must have a 3rd wire ( usually yellow ) that will allow your motherboard to receive the fans RPM. If it is only a 2 wire fan the system does not know how fast the fan is spinning and can not control.


----------



## okay player

thanks for the quick reply Blackduck.
However, I will not need to replace any connectors... I am already using the 3 pin plug and the molex bits are just dangling around my case. See the link below for more details on the fan/wiring.

http://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120x120x20mm-Case-Fan-D12SM-12C-Medium-Speed-pr-3826.html

Am I safe to just cut it off? Just want to be sure I won't be left with a dead fan.


----------



## blackduck30

well from looking at that wiring diagram it looks like you should be fine. The only thing to make sure of and i'm sure you would have done it anyway is to at least tape up the wires so they have no chance of touching anything.
Personally for the cost of a connector I would just cut the lot off and put a new connector on, it will look neater, but that is just me, I hate loose ends


----------

